# F.S. 125 Gallon tank/stand/tops 6 footer BCA PRICE DROP $400



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok fish are gone  i officially have no more freshwater fish in the house! wow

125 Gallon Aqueon Tank, with stand and lids = $400

Tank is 6' x 18.5" x 23" with stock class tops. And matching stand

20 Gallon standard tank SOLD

10 Gallon Standard tank $10 obo

Fluval Chi 5 gallon: SOLD

Lights: 36" Odessey T5HOx3 with bulbs and led moonlights and built in timer. (2 fixtures available) these lights sell for $120 each at canadian aquatics, so i'll sell them for half price SOLD

Silica sand is free.... here's the catch... you have to help remove it from the tank! I would recommend cleaning the sand before using it, there were a lot of plants and messy fish in this tank. there's like 70+ lbs in there


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

free bump for a great looking 125gal


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

bippedy bump it up


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

bump it up


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

if you want to sell the glass lids separately I am up for that if the price is right


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump for a good deal on a nice set up.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> if you want to sell the glass lids separately I am up for that if the price is right


trying to sell it as a package for now... i'll keep you posted if that changes


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

"Geez" Mike the 125 would make a great reef tank :lol:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

The Guy said:


> "Geez" Mike the 125 would make a great reef tank :lol:


I know man and the first person who wants to donate 150lbs of live rock and a 6 foot led fixture will be my new best friend! Lol you know how hard it is to look at this tank and not be able to stock it!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

monkE said:


> I know man and the first person who wants to donate 150lbs of live rock and a 6 foot led fixture will be my new best friend! Lol you know how hard it is to look at this tank and not be able to stock it!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


For anyone looking for a nice tank and stand this is the one you want for a good deal, Mike has always looked after it.
Great tank to use as planted or drill it and do a reef tank, good luck with your sale guy....................TTT


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

fts bump!!


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

Hey If you can do 300 dollars for your 125 gallon I can buy it, email me [email protected]


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

sorry man can't do that low....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

$400 Is a steal imho......I sure wouldn't let it go for less than $500 if it were me lol . Didnt you buy all that new? man resale prices really suck for aquariums these days


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> $400 Is a steal imho......I sure wouldn't let it go for less than $500 if it were me lol . Didnt you buy all that new? man resale prices really suck for aquariums these days


na i didn't buy it new, I am the second owner. I have all the original receipts from 2011. Ya these things sure are not an investment! but i still love them!!!! lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

true that bud! Glad to see it is pending sale Hope you thought it through good....would hate to see a LF 125 ad pop up when you decide to upgrade lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

no the LF thread will be 150 with overflows! lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I might have a 450+ tank w/stand for sale this week....you should think about that lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

BIPPEDY BUMP!!! first come first served! gotta pay for salty toys! $400 is a great price. come and get it!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

salty fish with no salty toys is sad


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I have a few glass floaties I could donate :bigsmile:
$400 does not go very far for serious toys  Take a look at the Vortech and Tunze toys.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I have a few glass floaties I could donate :bigsmile:
> $400 does not go very far for serious toys  Take a look at the Vortech and Tunze toys.


my buddy neoh just got that vertex illumina light... freaking incredible but worth as much as my car! lol


----------



## ANDYRTG (Oct 1, 2012)

Damn the lights are sold.. so sad.. i was looking for lights for my 6 foot tank too


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Free bump for a great deal, saw it a couple of days ago and it's in awesome shape.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

Someone buy this before monkE turns it into a fowlr


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

so the tank sale is going to be halted for now! looks like it's going to become an african cichlid setup pretty soon here! lol ya i know! 


thanks for the interest those of you who messaged me.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha never fails


----------

